# Micro terrariums and things to put in it...



## lizardminion (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm currently looking for ideas for a pretty sweet micro terrarium, like something I could set up in a turned over beer bottle. I was thinking of getting the basics down by adding soil, gravel, a live plant, moss, and maybe some decorative charcoal. Then when the environment is all said and done, I was thinking of adding a local invert of some sort. (Such as a slug, pill bug, spider or what not...) I'm still undecided exactly on what exactly am I going to do and could use a nudge in the right direction. That said, I'll ask for a few things. 

1. Does anybody know of some small Texas inverts that'll be great to add to my little biome?

2. Could anybody post pics of there own micro-vivariums, or post pics of the coolest/best they've ever seen on the net? Again, I could use a nudge in the right direction.

3. Can someone think of a way I could possible attach a lighting unit of some sort to the top of the container to light it up? (For cosmetic reasons) I think it may be possible with some precision duct tape/glue use, and small battery powered LEDs.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Dec 9, 2012)

I have several of these, 'micro-terrariums'. I have a small container with holes drilled on the top, and I house 9 lithobius forficatus. I have 2 small jars with trapdoors in each. and a large jar with a p. audax in it. I also have some containers with u. mordax in each, but thats temporary.


----------



## Cavedweller (Dec 16, 2012)

I love the idea of a micro terrarium, especially creating a tiny landscape with pebble mountains and mossy fields. 

Some of the local tiny centipedes might work in a micro terrarium. If you went with pillbugs you might want to keep them in a group, but the population could easily outgrow the tank. I found some earwigs living in a pitted hunk of limestone today, they're pretty fast moving and could be entertaining to watch, but I know nothing about their care. 

If you used a beer bottle how would you ventilate it? Glass is pretty hard to drill without special equipment. A plastic bottle would be easier to ventilate but less pretty. I would imagine that mounting the light on a wire stand of some sort would be the best way. Maybe one of those little booklights would work.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 16, 2012)

They'd get adequate ventilation through the top hole.  Even if you corked it, the plants would provide the necessary O2 and absorb any CO2.


----------

